# Vet Visit



## Mfable (Mar 16, 2016)

So, I hope this is in the right locations. It is about health, but it isn't a problem. Quite the opposite, really.

Hida and Tsuruchi went to see the vet for the first time yesterday morning. I must say, it was an interesting event. The boys did not like their cages being moved, but the car ride did not frighten them as much as I thought it would. They just sat there and talked to each other for comfort and reassurance, but did not freak out or start to hyperventilate.

In the waiting room, they actually really enjoyed the noise of all the animals and people. It actually seemed to comfort them. Tsuruchi was even comfortable enough to try to bathe in his own water bowl.  Eventually the people there put us in a room by ourselves. It was right next to the front door, and they did not like that as much.

The vet came in and decided to start with Tsuruchi. We got him out of his cage and the vet managed to get a hold of him, but not before Tsuruchi nipped him a few times. inch: He checked him up and down and gave him a completely clean bill of health.

Hida, after seeing what happened to his brother, was less willing to come out of his cage. The vet left the room and came back with a thin washcloth to catch him. He did not get to do as much to Hida as he did to Tsuruchi, but Hida too is relatively healthy. He does need to get a bit more fat on him though. He's a little skinny. The vet suggested boiled eggs.

After he was done with the birds he even questioned us on how to take care of the birds, asking us what we should and should not do around/with the birds or feed the birds. Most of it was stuff we already know, but I do appreciate that our vet wants to make sure we know how to take care of the boys.

Hida is a little more hesitant of hands today after the event, but I am sure he'll return to normal soon. Tsuruchi is as happy as ever.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad the vet visit went well and both your boys got a clean bill of health! And with your care, Hida will surely gain the required weight.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear that Hida and Tsuruchi are doing well! :thumbsup:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

that's wonderful news to hear.so glad they're alright.thanks for the update and blessings always


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad the vet visit went well for Tsuruchi and Hida  it's always a relief to get it out of the way and get the all clear  
How funny it would have been to see Tsuruchi having his bath in the waiting room! :laughing: I'm sure the other customers enjoyed his performance


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad the vet visit went well.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad your two boys were given clean bills of health!


----------

